# Help Please - Aggressive Cat



## Rowan (May 31, 2011)

I hope someone can help me, I've tried everything I can think of! This has been a major problem for over a year now 

I have 2 male indoor cats, one 10 (Toby) the other 3 years old (Dink). Both neutered.
They got on like a house on fire from the start, snuggling up together, grooming each other and playing.
One day, Toby tore a ligament in his back leg jumping down from our windowsill. We took him to the vets for an operation to fix it.
Here's where the problems started....
On his return (he'd only been away a day) we brought him into the house, put him down on the dining room floor where Dink, then 2 years old, came up and sniffed Toby, then immediately attacked him, it took us a few seconds to split them up as the fight was very vicious 

We thought maybe it was because Toby had strange smells on him from being at the vets and Dink thought it was a different cat.

We were devastated this had happened, and considering Toby had just had an operation and needed to rest and recouperate we placed Toby in a separate room on his own for a few days then we would allow them to mingle how they wanted as before. Not so.

Ever since then whenever they meet each other Dink attacks Toby for no reason. I dont know what has gotten into him as he is such a lovely cat, so gentle towards us, he just seems to hate poor Toby - he has done nothing to deserve this aggression from Dink 

We have been trying numerous things over the last 12 months to try and resolve the situation, such as trying to re-introduce them slowly, positive reinforcement using treats, allowing minor fights to happen to allow a new "cat world order" to be established, giving each cat separate safe places away from the other... we tried each method for as long as possible hoping that it would work.

At the moment we have to keep them separated as the attacks are getting so vicious that we can't risk having them together. It just turns into a fight, which Dink instigates every time. Toby has even been attacked when he has been asleep on my knee, minding his own business.

Toby keeps himself to himself all the time, but Dink just feels the need to attack him whenever he sees him.

Any help would be greatly appreiciated as we are running out of ideas!!

Sorry for the long post!! 

Thanks,
Rowan x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the mad house 

Sorry to hear you are living in a war zone  its blinking heart breaking I know, one of our cats decided he no longer liked our new kitten after being best mates with him from day one  there are lots of things you can try if you have'nt already Bestpet Pharmacy - Behavioural

We fine the Feliway the best product but its not as affective with windows open.


----------



## Rowan (May 31, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the welcome and your reply. Yes it certainly is heart breaking.

I have been looking at getting something like the Feliway or Felifriend products, but was unsure which would work better for our situation. Any advice anyone please?

Dink started headbutting the door today as he could smell Toby sitting on the other side of the door


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We have the plug in Feliway it works out cheaper than the spray


----------



## Rowan (May 31, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> We have the plug in Feliway it works out cheaper than the spray


Great, thanks for all the help


----------

